# Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich



## Prussi (16. Aug. 2010)

Habe einen Teich angelegt::- mit Pflanzen und so - wollte eigentlich keine Fische aufgrund der Größe (750l), aber unser (griechischer) Nachbar hat 3 von seinen Goldies gebracht- und die haben, kaum dass sie da waren, kräftig angefangen zu fischeln - wir haben jetzt Jungfische in den Größen von 0,2 bis 5 cm - Hilfeeee - was machen wir jetzt???


----------



## Boxerfan (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich*

Hei, hör doch mal in einem Zoogeschäft nach ob die dir die Fische abnehmen. Manchmal klappt es und man bekommt etwas Futter dafür.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Inken (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich*

Immer diese gut gemeinten Lebendgeschenke.. 

Füttert ihr eure drei Goldis? Falls ja, würde ich vorschlagen, das Füttern einzustellen in der Hoffnung, dass sie sich über ihren Laich hermachen.

Ansonsten: Bring sie wieder zurück zum Nachbarn - evtl. mit einer Flasche Ouzo im Gepäck - und erkläre ihm freundlich aber bestimmt, dass aus den Jungs im Winter Fischstäbchen werden, wenn sie bleiben, wo sie sind. Du hast ja schon ganz richtig erkannt, dass du nicht das erforderliche Volumen hast, um die Tiere artgerecht zu halten. 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Duquesa86 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich*

Oder frag doch mal Deinen griechischen Nachbarn ob er wieder welche abnimmt.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich*

Das mit dem Ouzo ist ne gute Idee, die Zoogeschäfte werden um diese Jahreszeit eher keine Goldfische wollen, die sind froh über alles, was zum Saisonende weg ist. 
Ich würd das mit dem Ouzo probieren, und auf jeden Fall Goldfische nur wenig bis fast gar nicht fütttern, dann hat man die Vermehrung etwas besser im Griff. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Prussi (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich*

Danke für die Tipp's - mit dem Zurückbringen ist das schwierig - er wäre zutiefst beleidigt...(und Ouzo trinkt er auch nicht) - werde mich aber mal in der weiteren Nachbarschaft umsehen - dort gibt es einige Teichbesitzer, vielleicht haben die Bedarf (an Fischen und/oder Ouzo ...) Das mit dem Futter reduzieren klingt ja ganz schön grausig - aber wat mut, dat mut...
Liebe Grüße
Gudrun


----------



## Schrat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich*

Also ich habe meine Fische noch nie gefüttert und denen scheint es prächtig zu gehen.

Und beschwert hat sich darüber auch noch kein Fisch... 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich*

Hallo Torsten, das ist ja schon ein Unterschied, ob du in einem kleinen Teich Fische hast oder in einem großen, wie bei dir. Da gibt es sicher genug zu fressen für die Fische.


----------



## Schrat (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische vermehren sich in zu kleinem Teich*

... da hast du sicher Recht Maja. 

Ein großer Teich ist mit Sicherheit viel leichter zu händeln. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------

